# Frage zu: BMI berechnen (Schulaufgabe)



## ericericsson_ (29. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

wir sollen als Hausaufgabe eine Methode zur BMI Berechnung schreiben. Und zwar bekommt man eine Anfangsgröße, eine Endgröße (beide in cm) und das Gewicht (in Kg) übergeben. Man soll dann in 2 cm Schritten den jeweiligen BMI berechnen. 
Jetzt habe ich ein Problem, ich mache das mit 2 For-Schleifen, die For-Schleife für die Größe zählt hoch, aber die für das Gewicht leider nicht. Außerdem berechnet die Schleife den BMI nicht. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

```
static void berechneBMI (int anfangsGröße, int endGröße , double gewicht)
{
    for (int i=anfangsGröße; i<=endGröße; i=i+2)
    {
        //System.out.println(i);
        for (double m=gewicht; i<=endGröße;m=m+2.0)
        {
            //System.out.println(m);
            double bmi = m/(i/100)*(i/100) ;
            System.out.println(bmi);
            if (i<=endGröße)
            {
                break;
            }
        }
       
    }
}

public static void main(String[] args)
{
    //loesenQuadratischeGleichungen(0.75,5.1,6.3);
    //aufnehmenKredit (9000,7);
    berechneBMI (190,196,100);
   
}
```


----------



## ericericsson_ (29. Nov 2015)

Habe es jetzt hinbekommen, dass das BMI richtig berechnet wird. Leider zählt das Gewicht aber noch nicht in 2er-Schritten hoch. Hier mein neuer Code:

```
package testen;
public class StruktogrammTestTeil2
{
static void berechneBMI (int anfangsGröße, int endGröße , double gewicht)
{
    for (double i=anfangsGröße; i<=endGröße; i=i+2)
    {
        System.out.println(i);
        for (double m=gewicht; i<=endGröße;m=m+2.0)
        {
            double rechnungGröße = i/100;
            double bmi = (m/(rechnungGröße*rechnungGröße));
            System.out.println(bmi);
            if (i<=endGröße)
            {
                break;
            }
        }   
    }
}
public static void main(String[] args)
{
    //loesenQuadratischeGleichungen(0.75,5.1,6.3);
    //aufnehmenKredit (9000,7);
    berechneBMI (190,196,100);   
}   
}
```


----------

